# Dave M. - BTW, Thanks...



## spinblue (Mar 29, 2011)

for the What's Cooking section.

We all come here for the steel, stones and such but they're tools to get us to the food outcome. And having this section allows us to the creative side of food.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2011)

+1!!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's great to have a cooking outlet for our brimming insanity, instead of everything converging on pure edge obsession. Once it's truly sharp, there's not much left to do...except cook!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2011)

It was all Jim's idea. :smile1:


----------



## spinblue (Mar 29, 2011)

Jim,

Hats off.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

THANKS! Thank you Dave for the forum>:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2011)

When I talked to Jim last week about how busy this sub-forum is and how he had come up with the idea he said something like, "well knives and cooking go together, don't they?" He's right and I felt stupid. :slaphead: 


Thanks for coming up with this Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

Stop it now or I am taking my carbon pan and going home!


My new Smilie:bbq1: Like it?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2011)

That smilie really rocks!!


----------



## MikeZ (Mar 30, 2011)

hey man i love the whats cooking section for sure..


----------



## phasedweasel (Mar 30, 2011)

I check this sub-forum more often than any of the other sub-forums on knives.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2011)

This is all going to go right to Jim's head. :happy2:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Apr 8, 2011)

I look this too, I get to post my cooking ideas and get some feedback on them.
I also like the new smiley :bbq1:
I got a grill pan from my mom for helping out this week.


----------

